# postgres and newsyslog



## ginoitalo (Mar 24, 2009)

newsyslog.conf


```
/var/log/postgres.log                   root:wheel      600     7       5120    *       B       /var/run/postgres.pid
```


on rotation, postgres logs to:  /var/log/postgres.log*.0*  and not /var/log/postgres.log

this still happens even after I do a full start and stop of the server using the rc.d script

too strange for my blood....anyone else ?


----------

